# Favourite track from The Lord of the Rings Trilogy?



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 2, 2020)

What was your favourite track from the soundtracks of the three films? _The Ring Goes South _from the original Fellowship soundtrack is my favourite, though _The Return of the King _from the third film was pretty good. 

How about you guys? Don't forget to indicate if its from the original soundtrack or the revised.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not that good on exact soundtrack titles but the Rohan theme is my favourite. I think it's called Edoras.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 4, 2020)

I like "May It Be" and "The Ring Goes South."


----------



## frodolives7601 (Jan 15, 2021)

Great topic, Spirit of Fire! My favorite, which I am playing right at this moment, is Track 4, "The White Tree," from the original _Return of the King_ soundtrack. It includes the beacon-lighting music. Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 16, 2021)

Rohirrim charge, Forth Eloringas +10000


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2021)

Long Ways To Go Yet is one of my most listened to tracks. I love the moody darkness it has in describing the decaying world, and the struggle of the journey.


----------

